
Carbonite Founders Raise $8.2M to Take on AWS S3 with New Startup - TouchTheFuzzy
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2016/12/06/aws-s3-competitor-carbonite-founders-raise-6-2m-for-bluearchive/
======
xxdesmus
A bit hard to take them seriously if their homepage is WordPress powered. Just
my opinion.

~~~
TouchTheFuzzy
We shall see what happens.

